# I've been gone for such a long time...



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

...and wanted to let you all know what I've been doing to keep so busy I can't even keep up with my SM family.

This past month I've been renovating the new store, packing up the old store, and moving! Friday was my first official day of being open in the new store so..... I'm back!! 

Here are some pics to show you what I've done. Hope you enjoy them cuz there are TONS! 

This is one view of the store before I did anything to it. Pretty dark.










The ceilings are so high that I was even at times on a ladder on TOP of the scaffolding! They are the original gorgeous tin ceilings and I hope...if all goes well...to take down the ugly fluorescent lighting and put some beautiful time period lights.










This is mid-paint job. I was soooo relieved when I could tell how much the new paint was going to light up the place.










And now we'll start with the finished tour.

This is the new awning and what the front of the store looks like.










Same view from the back of the store looking towards the front of the store in my 'before' pic.










Looking towards the back of the store










The beginnings of the food area










Looking towards the south side of the store in the middle of the store. You can see some of my beds on the right and on the left are my grooming products, collars & leashes, and Apawthecary area.










Where Jett, Callie and I hang out most of the day. See the gorgeous Carnation Malt on the counter that Tammy, Benny and Emma sent? It's still looking as fresh as the day I received it!










The bakery area. There are two bakery cases but the other one wasn't filled yet so I didn't take a pic of it. They should be completely filled this week.










And my first display window in the new store. View from the outside:










And view from the inside:










And last but not least, my two precious little helpers Jett and Callie. For some reason they want to hang out right behind the bakery case. lol










So I hope you are all up to me making a pest of myself on here again because hopefully things will get back to a normal routine! I've been living on approx.3-4 hours of sleep a night this past week and a half and am enjoying my first day off in over a month. Starting next Sunday, downtown Goshen is promoting their 'Shop outside the box' program where all the downtown stores will be open on Sundays to entice people out of the big box stores and to shop local stores downtown. So I'll be working 7 days a week from then until Christmas. Soooo....I think I'll go take a nap! :thumbsup:

Love you all and hope you still remember us!

xoxo
Crystal, Zoe, Jett & Callie


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

It looks gorgeous


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome back, girlfriend!!! It's so nice to see you and to know that you survived such a monumental task. Crystal, the store looks awesome ... color scheme, layout, display window, cases, accessories. All I can say is WOW!! All the best to you. No one deserves it more!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Crystral!! I know I already saw these on FB, but I can't help but look at them again (esp that pic of Jett [love him] and Callie). You are a real inspiration and a true testament that hard work really pays off. Much success to you!


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

I said on facebook wish I was closer I would be going there.


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

It sure looks like a very nice store to me.... you can tell you spent alot of work!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

many long hours:sweatdrop: of sweat, but oh my gosh look at your store:aktion033: it's wonderful:chili: I'm so happy for you Crystal, I wish the very best.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:aktion033::aktion033: I'm so happy your back!!!:aktion033::aktion033: The store looks wonderful, all your hard work will pay off. I think Jett is licking chops waiting for one of the baked goods!!! As for Callie :wub: she sure is a cutie.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh my word! I love, love, love your new store! :chili::chili::chili::chili: You have done a great job!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: I wish you lived here and had a store. I guess its a good thing we have the internet! Here's a pat on the back, too!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

The new store looks gorgeous  I'm impressed with the amount of renovations you did, great job! :chili:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

the new store looks gorgeous!!! Best of luck with your new space. I,too, wish I lived closer to you as I'd love to shop in person at your store, but guess I'll have to settle for the internet!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats to you!! :aktion033: Your new store looks really, really great. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

As I have said all along - I LOVE IT!!!! I can't imagine that Goshen is a huge travel destination but it is our #1 place to visit!!!! Hunter is drooling on my keyboard as we look at these pictures and I can see so many things that we LOVE!!!

Great Job Crystal - it truly is an amazing store!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my Crystal!! Looks awesome, wish we could visit. You have made a perfect little winter wonderland there.  Love the blue paint colour too. It is hard to get a good blue.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Crystal it looks beautiful!!!

All your efforts and hard work has certainly made a fantastic store.

Wishing you much good fortune!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow!! Your new store looks GREAT!!! I love the colors, the window display- all the goodies!! It's easy to see how busy you've been. Congratulations Crystal!!!! I wish you lived near me!! We would be at your store..waaayyy too much!! lol!

Who is baking the doggie treats? Are you doing that too?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Crystal - I've been waiting patiently for the pictures - congratulations!! It look absolutely fabulous!!!!! I guess we really are going to have to take a road trip soon . . .


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*sigh* it's looking wonderful!!! Looks like my very favorite kind of store in the whole world. A very cool place that one can meander around and check out every single thing! I want to visit!!!!!! How far away from South Jersey are you?


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Crystal, you should be very proud of yourself! All your hard work shows!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

:chili:Yourstore looks awesome,Crystal.All of your hard work will pay off.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

WoW love the store and your cute babies!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow Crystal! That looks like a lot of work but the new store is great!! :thumbsup: I hope you do well there and I'm sure you'll be really busy the next couple of months. You got in right in time for Christmas.


----------



## lovingmal (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow. So spacious AND with so many goodies!!! Great job!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

You are so impressive!!! Look what you have done!!! :aktion033: I really admire you and the way you go after what you want! Best wishes, congratulations and best of luck in your new store!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Crystal the store looks fantastic, very uptown and classy! I love the colors you went with. What a difference they made. I too wish I lived closer so I could come in to say hi and poke around.
Don't be silly about us forgetting you and your three fluffs!! :w00t: Ridiculous!!
I love Jett and Callies' picture. Hey, Jett can turn his tongue sideways. Cool. B)


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Everyone wants to visit me included.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Wowie! You have been busy and the new store looks wonderful! I wish you the best in your new location.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Mazel Tov! What a great job - very impressive indeed!

~Allie


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

*:chili:CRYSTAL, CRYSTAL, CRYSTAL, I missed you sooooooo much (in SM) !!! so happy to see you post :chili:*

I've seen these photos in FB but loooved seeing them here as well  a huge congratulations to you once again! 

yup! the front view is eye catching! If I came around, I will for sure not miss it 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh I would spend many hours wandering around that store. It looks GREAT. 

Your babies are gorgeous, shows how long I was away, I dont think I remember you having a new addition.


----------



## sakyurek (Sep 17, 2010)

Congrats you have done a great job This is my dream too


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice you're back, Crystal! Your store looks fantastic and you all did a great job on it! Wow!

Congrats again from me and much success for your business! :thumbsup:

Your little helpers are soooooooooooooo cute! Love the sweet dresses on them! :wub:

Alexandra


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations Crystal et al!:thumbsup:
It is all good. . . but my very favorite is the awning w/the huge puppy paw! That is the "piece de resistance!" :aktion033:
So one day when you are rich and famous B)---will you still acknowledge us?
hugs,


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

jpupart said:


> the new store looks gorgeous!!! Best of luck with your new space. I,too, wish I lived closer to you as I'd love to shop in person at your store, but guess I'll have to settle for the internet!


I just love your new siggy of two gorgeous girls-:wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Once again congratulations Crystal!!!!! The store looks like heaven!!!!!! I would love to go there everyday. It's so cheerful and bright. And of course your fluffy employees are adorable!!! I'm so excited for you sweetie!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wowww!!! Big congrats on a great job!!! Your new store looks wonderful!! I hope you have amazing sales!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow!! Congratulations Crystal!!! The store looks amazing! We are excited to have you back


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I LOVE IT. It's beautiful Crystal! I wish I was there.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Just beautiful Crystal!! Wish it was in my town!


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Congratulations Crystal :wub: You did an amazing job. I love your store!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Your shop looks terriffic! :thumbsup: Will you have more foot traffic in your new location?

It's amazing how a different paint color can transform a space.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal, you are soooo missed around here. But boy what a job on the store. It looks fabulous. So beautiful and inviting. I just love it. How about opening a branch in Manhattan??:chili: I have to make my way out to see you one of these days. And I see that "the kids" have found their special place near the treats. Smart!!:thumbsup: Just love it.:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh dear Crystal, so proud of you. The store look FANTASTIC and yes, you have been SO missed. We love you dearly. CONGRATS!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Totally awesome job Crystal!!!!!!!!!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

impressive , the store looks beautiful , everything the pain , the layout , the merchandise , everything , and jett and callie adorable as always ! 

i wish you the best ! may god bless your store !


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

beautiful store, CONGRATS!!:aktion033:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

View attachment 91223
View attachment 91224


You did a h e l l of a job.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Crystal, the store is awesome everything looks great and I like the way you set up the store. Nice and roomy and has a nice flow to it. Best of Luck and Congrats I am sure you will do great, at least there is still online shopping at the store...lol


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow, Crystal!!! Congratulations. Your store looks beautiful. You're amazing, honey.
xoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

congrats the store ajd the pups are looking so sharp!!


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

this is an awesome store, Im in Indiana, where are you located?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Crystal, I saw your pictures on FB and I sent you a message there, too. But, just in case you haven't seen it yet ... I want to tell you again how impressed I am with your beautiful store. I love the paw on the awning, the signage, and even the door. 

I also love your window display. And, those shopping bags are the prettiest and nicest ones that I have seen. 

And, the bakery ... I love the name. From Scratch Pet Bakery! The treats look yummy, too. No wonder your cutie pie's Jett and Callie are hanging out there! 

I would be in big trouble if I walked into your store. I'm sure I would find something on every shelf and rack to buy ... you have so many lovely things.

Your store is lovely, Crystal. And, the Carnation Malt that Tammy, Benny and Emma sent is so adorable. 

Love and hugs to you, Jett, Callie, and Zoe.:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I love posts like this... it's so inspiring to see people work hard at something they love and have such great results. It's wonderful that you got it done well before Christmas! 

I think that awning is such a smart choice with the huge paw print because if I was walking or driving down the street, I may not read every shop name, but I (and probably any dog lover or friend of a dog lover) would notice the paw print right away and check the store if I have time or make note of it at least and come back when I have more time.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

jerricks said:


> this is an awesome store, Im in Indiana, where are you located?


My store is in Goshen, Indiana. Gosh wouldn't that be so much fun if you were close enough to visit! :chili:


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

I love your new store. It looks fabulous. Just wish I lived close by so that I can visit.


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks wonderful Crystal!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Your store is so classy and beautiful! I wish you and your two helpers great success.:thumbsup:


----------

